# Potty Training



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Not so much help but some others will probably be more helpful.
My boy would just go at the door and cry there, sometimes he needed to potty sometimes just to go out and play in the snow.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

We have a doggy door, she figured it almost immediately from our other dogs..so it's never been an issue, older dogs train puppies well.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I have heard of people putting a bell upstairs, too, in a similar situation.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

We are going to start using bells when our pups come home (tomorrow) So that we can teach them to let us know by ringing the bell.
The only downside with that is I have seen people on here saying their dogs ring the bell even if they just want to go outside to play. Bell ring = Door Open. No matter what the reason.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Moose15 said:


> We are going to start using bells when our pups come home (tomorrow)


Were gunna need pictures..


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We got the bells out for our nine week old girl. She got to distracted lol. She kept playing with them. She goes to the door now so it's time to bring them back out.


----------



## prezofxms (Jun 22, 2014)

I've met a dog trainer who had bells in her upstairs bedroom that the dog would ring when he needed to go outside, so it's definitely a possibility!

My dogs will also ring the bells when they don't necessarily need to go out. They're usually bored. I've found that keeping them entertained and mental stimulated (and therefore tired!) helps with this a lot.


----------



## Jaxy (Jan 15, 2015)

Hmm, sounds like the bells upstairs could be promising. 
I will have to at least give it a try. Thank you!


----------

